# 07/10/06 - recent member bannings



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

This decision has not been taken lightly and I ask that you please respect it.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Good grief!







Joe, I'm sorry you're having to go through this. You work hard to make this a special place, and for this I thank you.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm also sorry that you're having to deal with this. I had been gone for a little while and didn't realize that there was a first time for bannings. Sad that things have to come to that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry this kind of nonsense is still going on. I'm even more hurt that you are, ultimately, stuck in the middle of such Junior High BS.

Hang in there, Joe









And thank you so much for all of your hard work. It is appreciated beyond words


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is really sad.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Joe, 
I have nothing but sympathy for you and understand the need for confidentiality in this situation. I am not asking for the sake of pumping information. I am asking as a person who participates in a number of online forums who wants to be aware of the kinds of things I might need to look out for on these or others' boards. And of course if there's some new law that I need to be aware of as a site administrator. Were some people harassing other members through the PM function here?

Again my intent is not to push you to divulge any information you are uncomfortable with, but any advice you could give me as a fellow site administrator would be considered a great personal favor by me (for what that is worth) and you are also welcome to send me a PM if you want to "talk" about it in that venue. Thanks and sorry for whatever took place. I wish I knew of some type of recourse I could take whenever some random internet jerk decides she has it out for me












> This decision has not been taken lightly and I ask that you please respect it.[/B]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear you have been put into this type of situation Joe - but thank you for making SM such a valuable place for many of us to discuss & learn all things Maltese!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, thank you so much for providing this site to offer help, advice, knowledge, support, smiles and laughs for those who love the Maltese breed. I'm so sorry that occasionally bad things happen.

[attachment=9295:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am sorry, I have had my 1 problem too, but thank god it isnt me









I logged on, so it can't be me...

















Sorry Joe, but I will keep my nose clean from now on, cause I love it to much here to get thrown off..


Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of this for someone such as you and this wonderful site. I know that several "good" members have moved on because of some of this unhealthy behavior. 

Thanks again for providing us with such a wonderful site to share our love of Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Such a shame that a few immature people try to ruin this wonderful forum. Joe, I'm sorry you had to go through this again as we all know how hard this is for you. Please remember that the vast majority of us here at SM are very greatful for this wonderful forum and appreciate your maintaining it for us. You're the best!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Joe, i am so sorry you have to deal with nasty situations like this one but on the other side i have to say that i`ve only got PM`s from very nice people saying only nice things. So i think most of the members are great human beings.
I enjoy this forum so much, it brightens my day.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Is it me? Am I banned?








It's a case of needing to CYA.
Sorry to hear Joe. Thanks for
the great site.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry you have had to go through this Joe yet again. Thank you for your wonderful site, you provide a wonderful place for all of us to enjoy our little Malts. We love the good times, we offer our love and support when things get tough, and most of all we are one big happy family.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Is it me? Am I banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You better not get kicked off before we see them puppies you're picking up in (19) days, CARY!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry you have to deal with such immaturity!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219631
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Unless you speak to my wife (and that punch in the throat comment







)
I'm generally considered a nice guy with very little threat of getting the boot.
Right Joe?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I never knew running a board is so much work. Thanks Joe!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Joe -- I just want to add my thanks for all you do and hope that these incidents don't take away the joy that you hopefully experience knowing that you help us learn and bring us laughs and tenderness. I'm also in the majority of people who have only met great people through the PM's and Forum.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that you have to deal with this, Joe. You provide us with such a wonderful community to celebrate our furkids and learn how to best care for them. It's a shame that some people choose to abuse privileges and conduct themselves in inappropriate ways.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Such a shame that a few immature people try to ruin this wonderful forum. Joe, I'm sorry you had to go through this again as we all know how hard this is for you. Please remember that the vast majority of us here at SM are very greatful for this wonderful forum and appreciate your maintaining it for us. You're the best![/B]










I COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER. THANKS JOE FOR ALL YOUR TIME.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, I hope you know how much we all appreciate you here and all that you do for us. I am sorry that you have to go thru this grief again. I think for the most part, we do try to behave as adults and it is unfortunate that those who cannot, make things hard for you.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry Joe







,I wish stuff like that didn't happen. [attachment=9296:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry you're having to do this, Joe, but remember. To get applesauce

you have to toss a few bad apples. Haha!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i havent been on much for it to be me....sorry this had to happen again....but it will be a better place


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I usually stay out of stuff like this, but I'm pretty irked at whatever prompted this action. We're just trying to have a nice little group here......Joe, thanks for not pulling the plug.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>



MaltAmore' date='Jul 10 2006, 10:02 PM' post='219648'] Joe -- I just want to add my thanks for all you do and hope that these incidents don't take away the joy that you hopefully experience knowing that you help us learn and bring us laughs and tenderness. I'm also in the majority of people who have only met great people through the PM's and Forum.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for all your hard work and dedication Joe. You are the best! 





*Mr. Joe......I can't dwink beers or margaritas but I wish I could send you one, two, eben three...but I ain't old enuff to handle de alcohaul. Fank you for making dis a nice pwace for my mommy to pway. ~Sassy *


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm surprised and sadden. Who would guess that running a board about Maltese could get to be such a burden! I'm so sorry you have to face these trials. 



Thank you for letting us contiue, Joe. You're a champ!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Joe,








I am sorry for what ever happened that you had to make such a decision. The hard work that you do to have and maintain Sm for all of us to enjoy is enough in itself







I just want to say Thank You for every thing you do to make this a great place to come and discuss our precious Maltese babies







I would be lost without SM and all the little ones I have come to know and their Mom's and Dad's too







I so enjoy looking at all the pictures and video's of these totally adorable Maltese







I have learned so much from all the wonderful people here. SM is the best and you


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Whoa go to camp for 2 days and come home to "if you get nasty email". 

Joe sorry this is happening. It will never stop amazing me that anyone that loves animals can be awful to another human being.

Oh well, live and learn. Opinions are sticky things, some you want to keep and some hurt.

Melanie
*


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I guess I should post just so everyone knows it is not me....although, I would hope no one would assume that.

Joe, I am so sorry that this has happened again...I don't know why we can't be adults. Seems so very sad that people can't get along even when they have such loving creatures in common. 

I was away from my computer all day in the other room and just came back on to find this...How very very sad.

I do want to say though Joe...there are so many of us on here that do respect what you do and appriciate all the work you do for our enjoyment. Thank you


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I just want to add that I love coming to SM every day to see and hear about everyones fluffbutts and I would be sad to see it gone. Thank you Joe for putting the hard work you do for us








Amber


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

You deserve the greatest respect, Joe.
This is the best administered and least (unobtrusively) moderated forum about ANY subject that I know of. There will always be "trolls", "devil's advocates" and those who must have the last word but, as my old grannie would have said (if she'd been born 70 years later







), 
"Never a thread-ender be - it's often the comments you do not make that say the most about your character."
Or summat like that, anyway


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

How sad that some people are compelled to say hurtful, mean , or insulting statements to someone else. I do think that people who behave this way are very unhappy and seem to need to make others as unhappy as they are.

Joe, thank you for all your hard work and SM.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am only NEW here, and I just love this site, it is the best, so much better than other maltese sites I have been on.
I hope if I ever do or say something wrong you will let me know. I would HATE to get banned from here.
Thankyou for all the time and effort you put into this wonderful site.
CHEERS


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh wow, I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this. I can't even begin to imagine the work you put into this site. Thank you a million times over for allowing it to be a place where we can come learn and have a great time. Thanks for keeping us safe from those who want to spoil it.
Aimee


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Oh wow, I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this. I can't even begin to imagine the work you put into this site. Thank you a million times over for allowing it to be a place where we can come learn and have a great time. Thanks for keeping us safe from those who want to spoil it.
> Aimee[/B]



Took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219851
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto all this. I'm still new here too but I could not have imagined finding such a caring community AND such a wealth of information to help me raise my little fluff. Thank you for all that you do Joe!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, sorry this has happened. I also want to add that I have never gotten anything but nice, kind PM's and emails and can't IMAGINE getting anything but that from people!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Like all the others, I am sorry you have to deal with this. I also want to thank you for all you have done with this site. I don't know how I would have made it this far raising Paris if it wasn't for all the wonderful advice I received here on SM.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So sorry it has come to this again.Thank you Joe for continuing SM for the rest of us.It is a great place of caring and sharing for so many,it would be a shame if we lost it.Alot of new friendships have been started here.Thank you again!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, Joe, thank you so much for all of your hard work....I really appreciate it!!









This is a wonderful site, and so addicting....ya know, it's bad in your day-to-day life, when I have an
emotion, like I'm surprised, frustrated, or embarrassed.....and all I see in my head everday is this:






























Sorry....I had to lighten up the mood.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Joe,
I want you to know that you can see all the responses that show how much we appreciate you and all the things that you do. I don't want to know what has gone on, nor do I care. I have met only the nicest, most caring people on this site. I also have learned so much that I could not imagine life without SM. During school, I don't get to get on as much as I would like. But as soon as I get the chance, I am right back on here trying to catch up. Please continue to do what you do. You are an amazing caring individual who does an excellent job. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Joe, once again, sorry you have to deal with a "few bad apples". Thanks for running an awesome forum, don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i had no idea anything like that was going one, you have made the right decision and i am glad that it is sorted out now.

i am only new though so maybe that's why i had no idea, the forums here are great and all the members are so welcoming and friendly, it's sad that a few try to ruin that.



felicity


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*I'm Gobsmacked!!!

Why cant people play nicely.
















I go to bed and get up (as Im 12 hours ahead of NY) and find this crap going on again.

















Joe you have the patience of a saint. To be going through this once again and to have to deal with this childish behaviour and once again have to remind us to be nice.... well all I can say is you truly are a wonderful person.

To Kim, your wife, I apologise that you have to go through all this .......again.

Thank you Joe for keeping the site running. You are amazing. God Bless you and your family.





Dede and Chloe from down under


*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry this is happening. I have only received nice helpful PMs. Me 'n Tanner really really like this website as you can tell by the number of times a day I'm on. Thank you, Joe, for all you do. You are truly appreciated.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> *I'm Gobsmacked!!!
> 
> Why cant people play nicely.
> 
> ...







































Dede, just exactly WHAT does GOBSMACKED mean????


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Joe,
I missed SM so much while I wasn't able to log on during a week off from work (too much going on). I was really shocked to read about the bannings. I wish everyone could just play nicely. My experience on this forum has been absolutely wonderful. I don't get a chance to post much, but try to read some everyday. Everyone has always been so kind and helpful. I hate there are a few out there that cause major problems and headaches for you. I really appreciate you and all the work you put into having the best forum


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219954
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOBSMACKED = shocked, surprised, speachless in Aussie lingo


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Joe so sorry to read about this. I haven't been on much lately nor posting so I'm not sure what has been happening. But thank you for a wonderful site and to all the wonderful people I have made friends with. It is a great site and I just love the feeling of all of use "being a family" and knowing about all these wondeful furbabies.

Jami


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That's too bad when people get out of control and you have to do it for them. Thanks Joe. 
Peace everyone


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm relatively new here and I am loving this place. Thank you so much Joe for all that you do running this place for us. I'm sorry that you are having to deal with this difficulty.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe you have a wonderful site.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Joe!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i can't add any new words, but thanks joe for keeping this site up and running and sending the bad kids into the corner. it's people like you described that drove me from the aol board, and i can't imagine leaving this board for the same reason....where EVER would i GO?????????









i try to keep my snark in line, lol. 

ann marie and the "whew, glad it wasn't US that got banned!" buttercup


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> i can't add any new words, but thanks joe for keeping this site up and running and sending the bad kids into the corner. it's people like you described that drove me from the aol board, and i can't imagine leaving this board for the same reason....where EVER would i GO?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I was on that aol board. LOL It's pretty quiet over there now, Ann Marie. It misses you. LOL

Joe is a brave man putting up with all of us women. Thanks, Joe!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219998
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Does that mean I'm BILINGUAL now that I know a little "AUSSIE"??????


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for caring enough to keep this site as great as it is. You are appreciated!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOBSMACKED = shocked, surprised, speachless in Aussie lingo








[/B][/QUOTE]























Does that mean I'm BILINGUAL now that I know a little "AUSSIE"??????





























[/B][/QUOTE]















Possibly but there is a lot of Aussie slang that would take forever to teach, we are known for our odd vocabulary


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

That would make me tri-lingual because I can order at Taco Bell....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> That would make me tri-lingual because I can order at Taco Bell....[/B]
























Too funny Cheryl


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Joe, Im so sorry to hear about such a thing going on







I havent been too active lately on sm, been busy and miss posting. In the past and as always I just have loved coming into this site and hearing about everyones malts thats what its all about. You have done such a great job on this site and its unfortunate that you have to put up with noncense, what a shame! Its a fun site to visit and there are so many helpful people with knowledge of malteses


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I am fairly new and have had to be corrected for a mistake - not banned though - and appreciated the kind words of reprimand. The e-mails and PM's I have had have been polite. This site has been such an awesome learning experience I would hate to see it get messed up. I feel like I have made many new acquaintances here that otherwise would not have happened. Thanks, Joe, for making that possible.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Joe, I'm so sorry to hear you have to deal with this. I haven't been on much lately but I love the site and I do appreciate all that you do to keep it a helpful non-threatening site. You are awesome to not throw in the towel because we would be lost without this site and all the caring, helpfu;l people. Thanks again for all you do for us here. ~ Jackie & Belle


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you so much for this wonderful forum Joe!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh this just is horrible!! Too bad they couldn't have taken it privately (as in OFF the forum) 

And uh, it wasn't me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Oh this just is horrible!! Too bad they couldn't have taken it privately (as in OFF the forum)
> 
> And uh, it wasn't me.
> 
> ...

















It wasn't me either Stacy...Just wanted you to know..







:









Andrea~ :biggrin



OOps I already posted here so u know it's not me...







:


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220292
> 
> 
> 
> ...












You know, I've been around alot of different types of message boards, and I do have to say, this group is actually alot nicer in terms of what is posted in the public forums. I've seen ALOT worse. For such an active forum, SM is pretty civilized in how the members interact with each other on the public threads.









I feel for you Joe, there's nothing worse then coming to your computer to a load of problems to have to resolve before you can enjoy your own website. I do have to agree with everyone that has posted, you are doing great keeping this forum going!! 

Karyn


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm not on here much any more cause of sitting here with back pain. But I am disappointed as to what ever happen on here. This is a great web site and would love to see it that way. Thanks Joe for all your hard work!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You know Karyn, we forget this is a stupid computer and it is just easier to walk away from a problem.
I have had 1 problem (Thank God)







But sometimes when someone says something people take it the wrong way,when it's meant in a good way, I joke around alot (Maybe to much







)
but when I have to be serious I am .. I have met some good people here and I value their opinions, but sometimes (For me anyway) it is hard to get the right words out.. I just like to laugh, it gets me through the day, but I would never ever intentionally hurt someone , but if you knock me I will knock you out...Just kidding, no I'm not, yes I am







Ding/Bat syndrome took over just now..LOL
Okay so now I am done, cause I really don't wanna get suspended again.. really I don't










Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219998
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean I'm BILINGUAL now that I know a little "AUSSIE"??????
[/B][/QUOTE] 


*Actually I hate to burst any Aussies bubble, but it is a very old ENGLISH expression, us English brought it to Australia.

It is slowly creeping into a lot of things these days.

And Im GOBSMACKED that it hasnt ventured in America yet!! LOL LOL

But still, if you girls start using it then it will creep into your words too.























Great. Bonza!!!!

I believe in sharing 'things' lol lol


Dede and Chloe from down under

*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOBSMACKED = shocked, surprised, speachless in Aussie lingo 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Does that mean I'm BILINGUAL now that I know a little "AUSSIE"??????
[/B][/QUOTE] 


*Actually I hate to burst any Aussies bubble, but it is a very old ENGLISH expression, us English brought it to Australia.

It is slowly creeping into a lot of things these days.

And Im GOBSMACKED that it hasnt ventured in America yet!! LOL LOL

But still, if you girls start using it then it will creep into your words too.























Great. Bonza!!!!

I believe in sharing 'things' lol lol


Dede and Chloe from down under

*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Dede not only is gobsmacked originally English but most true blue Aussie originated from the British Isles hey, England and Ireland is our heritage from way way back, not that too many Aussies like to admit that these days...lol


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220460
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean I'm BILINGUAL now that I know a little "AUSSIE"??????
[/B][/QUOTE] 


*Actually I hate to burst any Aussies bubble, but it is a very old ENGLISH expression, us English brought it to Australia.

It is slowly creeping into a lot of things these days.

And Im GOBSMACKED that it hasnt ventured in America yet!! LOL LOL

But still, if you girls start using it then it will creep into your words too.























Great. Bonza!!!!

I believe in sharing 'things' lol lol


Dede and Chloe from down under

*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Dede not only is gobsmacked originally English but most true blue Aussie originated from the British Isles hey, England and Ireland is our heritage from way way back, not that too many Aussies like to admit that these days...lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is'nt that where all the ex-cons were sent LOL!

Hey Janet, have you n Dede been introuble before with the law LOL


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220495
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOBSMACKED = shocked, surprised, speachless in Aussie lingo 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Does that mean I'm BILINGUAL now that I know a little "AUSSIE"??????
[/B][/QUOTE] 


*Actually I hate to burst any Aussies bubble, but it is a very old ENGLISH expression, us English brought it to Australia.

It is slowly creeping into a lot of things these days.

And Im GOBSMACKED that it hasnt ventured in America yet!! LOL LOL

But still, if you girls start using it then it will creep into your words too.























Great. Bonza!!!!

I believe in sharing 'things' lol lol


Dede and Chloe from down under

*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Dede not only is gobsmacked originally English but most true blue Aussie originated from the British Isles hey, England and Ireland is our heritage from way way back, not that too many Aussies like to admit that these days...lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is'nt that where all the ex-cons were sent LOL!

Hey Janet, have you n Dede been introuble before with the law LOL















[/B][/QUOTE] 


*Actually believe it or not Elaine, it is now very trendy to say that you got a 'convict' in the family LOL LOL

A few years ago it brought shame and disgrace, now if you can find someone who sailed out on an original 'voyage' you are the bees knees. LO LOL

Just imagine, sitting at some swanky party, talking all toffy nosed, and then saying 'ooh yes, my great great great great grandfathers uncle's first cousin twice removed' was part of the 'original fleet'

LOL LOL LOL

then you are well and truly in the 'in crowd'

Unfortunately all I got sent 'down under' for was because my parents made me come!!


Dede and Chloe from down under

*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > > > > > > *I'm Gobsmacked!!!
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Why cant people play nicely.
> > > > > > >
> ...



*Actually believe it or not Elaine, it is now very trendy to say that you got a 'convict' in the family LOL LOL

A few years ago it brought shame and disgrace, now if you can find someone who sailed out on an original 'voyage' you are the bees knees. LO LOL

Just imagine, sitting at some swanky party, talking all toffy nosed, and then saying 'ooh yes, my great great great great grandfathers uncle's first cousin twice removed' was part of the 'original fleet'

LOL LOL LOL

then you are well and truly in the 'in crowd'

Unfortunately all I got sent 'down under' for was because my parents made me come!!


Dede and Chloe from down under

*
[/QUOTE]

Well I am not too sure about my father's side but my mother's side were originally from Scotland, my grandmother was born in Scotland and came to Austalia with her parents, but that was after the origial fleet so if I have covicts in my background it would have to be on my dad's side. My grandfather on my mother's side was Canadian, so I do have a rather mixed heritage









Gee Dede I will have to trace back my dad's side







and get with the elite of the Aussie clan then hey!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > > > > > > > *I'm Gobsmacked!!!
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Why cant people play nicely.
> > > > > > > >
> ...


Well I am not too sure about my father's side but my mother's side were originally from Scotland, my grandmother was born in Scotland and came to Austalia with her parents, but that was after the origial fleet so if I have covicts in my background it would have to be on my dad's side. My grandfather on my mother's side was Canadian, so I do have a rather mixed heritage 

Gee Dede I will have to trace back my dad's side and get with the elite of the Aussie clan then hey!!!
[/QUOTE] 

*Yep, Janet, nothing like having a convict in the family. Unfortunately I dont seem to qualify
















boo hoo

















hee hee

Dede and Chloe from down under

*


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I'll be GOBSMACKED Who would have thought it!!! 

(had to find an excuse to use that workd!!!)


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Well, I'll be GOBSMACKED Who would have thought it!!!
> 
> (had to find an excuse to use that workd!!!)[/B]


*Well done!!!!!!!!!! See it's easy once you know how to....


Dede and Chloe from down under

*


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

> You know Karyn, we forget this is a stupid computer and it is just easier to walk away from a problem.
> I have had 1 problem (Thank God)
> 
> 
> ...



Andrea.. I gotta say, normally I understand and agree with your opinions/sense of humour/yadda yadda..
but... this post isn't even comprehendible!!! hahahahaha knock you out... you're awesome. This made my day!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made me nervous there for a minute..









You got me!!!
















Andrea~


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I havent been on in a couple of days and I just saw this post. Sorry that this had to happen Joe. Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Joe,
I haven't been on much for a few weeks so I don't have a clue what was going on and really don't want to know. I just wanted to tell you thanks for this site and sorry you have to put up with so much jealousy and pettyness. I guess that some people now have way too much time on his (opps, their) hands.
Thanks again Joe,
Lacie2


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm fairly new here and have had nothing but great experiences......thanks Joe for a wonderful place!!!


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you've had to deal with this. Thank you so much for this site. Its been a wonderful resource for me as a new Maltese mother. Thanks to all the kind members who have offered their advise and support. I'm grateful for this site! Thank you.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I haven't been posting lately (too busy). I was away for a while and just been reading some and trying to catch up. But I just wanted to say Joe, that it's a shame that you have to deal with this kind of thing, especially from a board about sweet loveable Maltese. Thanks for your wonderful site and all that you do to keep it going.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220674
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you threatening me?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220813
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made me nervous there for a minute..









You got me!!!
















Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]



Are you threatening me?
































[/B][/QUOTE] 

You people really like to scare the crapola out of me.......




















LOL~~~~~HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE~~~


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

Joe, I too wanted to express my "thanks" for keeping this forum up and running despite whatever took place with these "individual(s). I've learned sooooooooo much and made some really great friends here so for that I thank you for all your hard work keeping SM up and running!

Sincerely, Francine


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I can't even imagine what would provoke the bad behavior. Maybe some people just need to grow up. Joe, thank you for all that you do and I'm sorry that some people make life difficult.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

It is a shame that a few people cannot act properly....... and extremely sad. I love this forum and have made many good and wonderful online friends. I have received such valuable information from here and still to this day thank God that Jamie is on here!! (Remember Jamie, Pacino and the tube of medicine??) When I had no where else to turn Jamie and this forum came running to help!!

Anyway, I hope Joe, that this does not dampen all of the good things that you have created on this forum. I also want to thank you for a job well done and no matter what there are always a few people who just can't seem to grow up.

But for every one of those people there are 20 (20+ to 1 is a good percentage!!) of us good people who appreciate what you have created. For the most part we are a wonderful group of caring, loving people with the best of intentions.

Thank you, Joe, for this site and for the opportunity to make friends with so many really cool people!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I haven't been here in a while and was shocked when more people got banned. Joe, thank you for this wonderful site. 
Stephanie


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am sorry that this happened. I have found everyone on this site to be friendly and helpful. Joe, thanks for running such a great place.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

This forum pretty much allows us total freedom. Total freedom without responsibility breeds chaos. It's really unfortunate that some people take advantage of this freedom and risk it for the rest of us who remain responsible for the proper care we owe this forum through our behavior and attitudes towards each other.

Joe, THANK YOU for not allowing "those people" to cause us to loose something, most, if not all of us consider a valuable part of our lives.


----------

